# Sore foot??



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All

My tiel has been favouring one foot for the last week. He is currently on meds for a yeast infection so i thought i might have hurt him when medicating last week (i wrapped him in a tea towel so thought maybe he caught his foot while struggling), but after a visit to the vet, the vet didnt seem to think anything was broken and wasnt too concerned as he is still displaying strength in it when needed (like when he ran to attack the vet!). So the vet said it could be a sprain and to wait and see how he goes.

But it doesnt appear to be improving. So i am becoming a little worried. 

I removed most of his perches and there is nothing rough in his cage. 

He isnt really his usual happy self but that could be due to the yeast infection too. So i am struggling to know what else i can do for him.

If you have any suggestions it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, wait. Can you give us a review of the history here? I know you've had several threads. As I understand it, this bird had a yeast infection, then was on antibiotics for a foot problem, and now has a yeast infection and a foot problem again? Is it the same foot that was being treated by antibiotics before?


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahaha you did catch me out there. The history is massive, i was trying not to confuse you all with it... but here it goes.

Left foot- has his broken toe that never healed correctly (see pic for better explanation). It sits upright and causes his skin to rub on his perches. Occassionally he gets a sore/scab from this, which is treated with antibiotics and some 'silver' cream. It doesnt bother him with pain or anything but i am worried about infection so keep a very close eye on it and when it flares up we usually go to the vet for a check up and to start the treatment options.

Yeast Infection. Caused from the antiobiotics and is a reoccurring problem each time he gets medicated with antibiotics. So this time we put him straight on anti-fungal at the same time as the antiobiotics to try to avoid any issues. But the anti-fungal is not over-powering the antiobiotics, so we have now stopped with the antibiotics to treat for the yeast infection, which is still growing (the vet said the yeast is still duplicating in his system based on slide he looked at on Friday).

The sore foot in question is actually his 'good' foot (right foot). There doesnt appear to be any redness or breaks of the skin. The vet checked for breaks and said it looks fine. He also said he still has strength in it, meaning it is likely a sprain. But he is walking with a limp and holding it up when he is perched/sleeping. Meaning he is now putting all of his weight on his left foot (the one with the broken toe) and this worries me as it means the sore on the bad foot is actually going to worsen, and he cant be on antiobiotics for it.

He is already on a mixed seed diet, with lots of veggies. I give him a little yoghurt to aid with the yeast infection but he doesnt really like it and doesnt really trust me with feeding him new foods due to me having to medicate him twice a day for the last 2 weeks (1.5 weeks of antiobiotics & anti-fungal and 0.5 weeks of just anti-fungal).

I tried to get some photos this morning of both feet to better explain but its just impossible to get him to hold still for the pics. Ill see if my partner can help me tonight so i can post up more appropriate photos.

Please feel free to ask me any other questions that might help. Im at a total loss of what else i can do... Im frustrated with his constant health issues but i also feel so sorry for the poor guy, its just one thing after another. I wish i knew how to avoid all of these issues in the first place!

Anyway his cage is just lined with paper now. He has two branches low to the ground. One for his food trays and the other that he perches on during the day. He is sleeping on the floor at night still (one vet said due to the yeast infection/ the other vet said it may have become a habit of his?), and other than that he is eating/drinking normally. 

His behaviour is slightly off in that he isnt as active and happy as he usually is, but again it could be cause of the yeast infection and/or the soreness in his good foot. But he is still happy for scratches and cuddles and still loves getting into my pantry to attack the cardboard boxes, so still being naughty when he gets the chance!!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

His toe is like that because of it being broken and not healing right? We just noticed one of my birds toe is the same way, but just within the last couple days.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

^ Thats right. But my guys break is pretty nasty in that it was right on the bend of the toe. We tried having it strapped down for 5 weeks to heal but that didnt help either. And the only reason i originally noticed it was because he got a sore on the bottom of his foot from the rubbing on the perches (thus the problem we constantly treat now).

If your worried you should take your bird to the vet for them to check it. But try to avoid any intrusive treatment if the toe isnt causing any issues. Good luck


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you MissCV. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, but I wasn't sure if it would later.


----------

